# West Virginia Bottle Show



## perrycola (Sep 10, 2011)

West Virginia 
 State Farm Museum 
 Antique Bottle Show

 Oct. 1 , 2011   9am to 3pm
 At the WV State Farm Museum
 Point Pleasant, WV 25550

 Antique show is held during the fall festival, Antique Bottles, steam engine show, live music, home cooked meals, apple butter & cider, quilt show, tractor pull, corn meal, sorghum
 Location: West Virginia State Farm Museum; take rt 62  
  4 miles north of Point Pleasant turn Right on Fairgrounds Rd. Museum is 1 mile on the right
 Dealer Space Available    
 info: Charlie Perry 2317 Jefferson Ave. Pt Pleasant, WV 25550 304-675-2887  Email: perrycola@suddenlink.net
 or Heath Jenkins 740-388-8698


----------



## SODIGGER (Sep 15, 2011)

IS THE SHOW INSIDE OR OUTDOORS, HOW MUCH ARE SET UP FEES, IF OUTSIDE IS THERE SHELTER, ARE TABLES AVAILABLE? THANKS.


----------

